# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  دارة ارسال FM

## newnayef

مرحبا للجميع

انا عضو جديد .
للبدايا ارجو من الي عنده دارة ارسال FM مداها على الاقل 20 كيلو متر 
او يزيد .ان يرد على الموضوع
وذلك لاستخدامها في مشروع وطني ومفيد للجميع.
ويعود بالنفع على الوطن والمواطن.
وكذلك على مصممي المشروع.
يعني استثماري جيد.وشكرا
 :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

كونه مشروع وطني واستثماري اذن انت لست بطالب...ارجو التوضيح اخي الكريم وممكن اساعدك بالموضوع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هذه الدارة للمبتدئين وهي بسيطة جدا وفعاله 
انها داره ارسال fm


اي يمكنك استخدامها لبث الصوت على موجة الراديو التي تريد

لمسافة حوالي 600 متر

----------

